#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Help: Seeking for Good Platform

## sheik.geo

I am a Trainee Geologist, having almost 1 year Experience in Petroleum Field. I done M.Sc in Petroleum Geology. I need a good platform to improve my skills and Knowledge. Please inform me, if anyone knows any Geologist jobs Such as Petroleum Geologist, Reservoir Geologist, etc.....

See More: Help: Seeking for Good Platform

----------

